# 42 Days old GSD



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi all,
Pls help me, my 42 days old GSD was suffered from slight fever by day before and Doc gave him a injection as whole day have tried to give syrup but not worked. 
After injection pup was active and playing eating normally. Since last nyt again he is stopped eating Royal Canin food. 
Today have tried to feed him dry Royal Canin instead of prepared with water and he eat easily. 
Just wanna know if he eat dry Royal Canin maxi starter then any issues??
Attached one more pic of my naughty GSD.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

DeeplyYoung said:


> Hi all,
> Pls help me, my 42 days old GSD was suffered from slight fever by day before and Doc gave him a injection as whole day have tried to give syrup but not worked.
> After injection pup was active and playing eating normally. Since last nyt again he is stopped eating Royal Canin food.
> Today have tried to feed him dry Royal Canin instead of prepared with water and he eat easily.
> ...


Is that the best food you can find around where you are? dry is fine.


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

tc68 said:


> DeeplyYoung said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


So far yes. Can you advise best food for GSD. I’ll try to search.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Whenever a very young pup stops eating, gets diarrhea, or vomits, I would have the vet run a parvo test, if such testing is available to you.


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

Magwart said:


> Whenever a very young pup stops eating, gets diarrhea, or vomits, I would have the vet run a parvo test, if such testing is available to you.


lemme check btw he is eating now. And biting a lot running to bite our legs with his shark teeth. Lol.


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

tc68 said:


> Is that the best food you can find around where you are? dry is fine.


 As far as I know Royal Canin is one of the best food. Recommended by Vets also.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

DeeplyYoung said:


> lemme check btw he is eating now. And biting a lot running to bite our legs with his shark teeth. Lol.



If the pup is eating and has lots of energy, then I'm not worried about parvo. When they stop eating and get listless...that's when it gets scary.


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

Magwart said:


> If the pup is eating and has lots of energy, then I'm not worried about parvo. When they stop eating and get listless...that's when it gets scary.


My Marshall eating slight less then 2 days ago but every time after pooping or peeing he charged dramatically and with his shark sharp tooth’s grab our legs hand finger face whatever he was able to grab and start biting and playing.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

DeeplyYoung said:


> As far as I know Royal Canin is one of the best food. Recommended by Vets also.


The kennel owner that boards my dogs for me is a well known breeder of German shepherds. He feeds his dogs nothing but Royal Canin!


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

Sunsilver said:


> The kennel owner that boards my dogs for me is a well known breeder of German shepherds. He feeds his dogs nothing but Royal Canin!


Thanks a Lot for letting know.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would soak the food in warm water for about ten minutes and then give it to him. He is only 6 weeks old so he should eat about 5 X a day. In which country are you? What shot did the vet give him? How long have you had this puppy?


----------



## DeeplyYoung (Jun 11, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> I would soak the food in warm water for about ten minutes and then give it to him. He is only 6 weeks old so he should eat about 5 X a day. In which country are you? What shot did the vet give him? How long have you had this puppy?


Hey. I’m from Mumbai, India. And I’m also giving food after soaking in warm water for 10 mins approx. and 5 times in a day, Vet gave him shot for fever as that day fever was 103.3 Degrees. 
He is with me from last 6 days.
Good thing he started shaking hands with my daughter and wife, when I try I got teeth instead of hand shake. Lol. 
And he started recognising us. Tale moving whenever he see me when I reach home after work. And start biting my legs pants hand. 
Such a cutie pup. We all loving him a lot.
Also from last 2 days both ears standing almost up.


----------

